# Happy MMO2 shareholders



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Anybody else out there celebrate the big gains of this stock today. What an excellent performance, trully pleased that I bought so many shares only 3 weeks ago.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah? Well I won Â£10 on the lottery once.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So you don't own any O2 shares then.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did you do well Vlastan?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A gain of 16.6% in a single day is simply spectacular. Â£2k paper gain today. Â  And expect more.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done Nick . You deserve some luck for a change mate


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nick, looking at the spread this morning(7:46am) for MMO2 at 100-110, with a close yesterday of 107, that is a very tight yellow strip 'touch' price for a SET stock.

The gain yesterday was due to speculation of a takeover by Dutch company KPN, however at 7.42 this morning KPN have now announced that they have ceased talks, therefore i would expect* a slight drop once the spread has tightened this morning at about 8.30.

With this news i would also expect* the MM's to restrict sizes on the sell side because so many people will probably be selling, therefore you will prob get just outside the touch price.

However, i may be wrong, but all the early indications are there for no more gains today unless any more 'news' comes in.

**Just a personal opinion and not the recommendation of the company that I work for, or my own personal recommendation to buy or sell.*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I was going to buy some of these when they first launched MM02 but was advised not to.

I looked at them a while ago and was glad i didn't.

I'm not fuming i didn't buy them


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I bought some roughly a couple of years ago at 50p

Unfortunatley I sold them at 60p


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Nick, looking at the spread this morning(7:46am) for MMO2 at 100-110, with a close yesterday of 107, that is a very tight yellow strip 'touch' price for a SET stock.
> 
> The gain yesterday was due to speculation of a takeover by Dutch company KPN, however at 7.42 this morning KPN have now announced that they have ceased talks, therefore i would expect* a slight drop once the spread has tightened this morning at about 8.30.
> 
> ...


Actually it was announced yesterday that KPN and MMO2 stopped discussions about this merging activity.

I didn't anticipate any increases today of course. But I am also happy that the price didn't drop either. But I do expect this share to keep the positive momementum and not return back to 93p that was prior to this merging activity.

Again there are other interested companies around like Telecom Italia, Telecomunication Moviles and DoComo that may be interested to bid. I won't be surprised if someone else turns up and it's a shame that I don't have any spare money to invest more.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Actually it was announced yesterday that KPN and MMO2 stopped discussions about this merging activity.


'Actually' you are wrong Nick  , it wasn't announced officially to the market untill 7:21am today. Yesterday was pure speculation and just 'comments' which casued the fluctuation.

This is the official market news bulletin at 7:21am today:

_
Â Â RNS Number:7410V
Koninklijke KPN NV
24 February 2004

Â Â 
Statement regarding MMO2

The Board of Royal KPN N.V, ("KPN") would like to confirm comments made by the
Chairman of the Managing Board, Mr.Ad Scheepbouwer, during briefings with
analysts this afternoon that it does not intend to make an unsolicited offer for
mmO2.

KPN refers to its statement yesterday that discussions have ceased. KPN confirms
that it has no current intention to make an offer for mmO2, but for the purposes
of Rule 2.8 of the Takeover Code, KPN reserves the right to make an offer for
mmO2 in the event that the Board of Directors of mmO2 agrees to recommend an
offer by KPN or a third party announces a firm intention to make an offer for
mmO2.

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â This information is provided by RNS
Â Â Â Â Â Â The company news service from the London Stock Exchange_

and here is the reiteration at 7:41am today:

_ Â Â Â (AFX) - Royal KPN NV reiterated that it does not intend to make an
unsolicited offer for mmO2 PLC, and that discussions between the two companies
have ceased.
Â Â KPN added that it has "no current intention" to make an offer for mmO2, but
it reserves the right to make an offer for the company "in the event that the
board of directors of mmO2 agrees to recommend an offer by KPN or a third party
announces a firm intention to make an offer for mmO2." Â 
Â Â (afx) amsterdam
Â Â ls/cmr_

However..... you look like you have made a good profit on them so well done for keeping hold, especially as every man and his dog were selling them this morning when the market opened! I watched NMS go as low as 500 on the sell at one point before 8:05am! 

I expect that they will close about qtr or half a penny down or so on the day*. 

**Just a personal opinion and not the recommendation of the company that I work for, or my own personal recommendation to buy or sell. *


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But I have to say that I knew this announcement from yesterday as it was communicated internally within the business. 

Let them sell if they want. The price remains solid now and actually at some points it recorde a .25 p gain.

Could this share be the next Colt and reach Â£35?

I also have a sharesave scheme with the option to buy at 44pence a share.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

More like Â£1.50 so there worth a punt if you can get them for .42p.
KPN's offer should open up some interest.Dont be supprised if someone like Hutchinson come in with offer they've still got plenty of cash after selling Orange.Oh and by the way KPN's offer was 'leaked' on friday.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> Could this share be the next Colt and reach Â£35?


hahahahahaha [smiley=freak.gif]

Thanks Vlastan, you brightend up an otherwise very boring day here....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> hahahahahaha Â [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> Thanks Vlastan, you brightend up an otherwise very boring day here....


Could Voda or any other mobile operator achieve this then?

Also have you seen any other stock increasing almost 17% in a single day recently?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> But I have to say that I knew this announcement from yesterday as it was communicated internally within the business.


How does this fit in with the insider trading regulations?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> How does this fit in with the insider trading regulations?


I think if your read carefully you will see that my statement relates after this information was made to the media.

Also Pass said that the info was made public last Friday, so I didn't hold any special news anyway.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> Could Voda or any other mobile operator achieve this then?
> 
> Also have you seen any other stock increasing almost 17% in a single day recently?


hehe, no, but then, they arent about to be taken over in a hostile bid are they... :

I'm sure you'll agree, long term, there isnt enough room in the UK market for 4 operators...

So in the next few years, one of them is going to go... probably best to have some shares in all of them really if you want to make a fast buck...

My moneys on either T-Mobile, or 3...


----------

